# Off-Topic Discussion > The Lounge > Ask/Tell Me About >  >  does life really get better after high school?

## lagunagirl

first adults tell us that it does get better after high school, then they turn around and tell us to enjoy school because it's the best time of our life.  ::wtf:: 

EDIT: gah I dont know how to edit the polls. typo on really  :Sad:

----------


## CoLd BlooDed

Pretty sure life is what you make it after high school.  Actually, pretty sure life is what you make it period.

----------


## tkdyo

Life is what you make it...but I love life outside of hs.  College is so much better with all the freedom and only 4 classes a semester

----------


## NightLife

I thought college was the best time, not high school...

----------


## Xaqaria

The only people who think high school was the best time of their lives are those people who dicked off all through highschool; partying drinking and having sex, and didn't learn anything. The rest of their lives are worse in comparison because they have spent the following years making up for those early mistakes.  

In conclusion, the rest of your life has the potential to be leaps and bounds better than high school, as long as you don't have too much fun before you get out.

edit; same goes for college.

----------


## Dreamworld

Some good results.. Life is pretty good in highschool. At least in the summer.

----------


## LucidFlanders

No, life sucks.

----------


## ninja9578

Yes, college is better than high school  ::D:

----------


## NightLife

> No, life sucks.



It has some good moments and some good people... Music and lucid dreaming keep me going...  :smiley:

----------


## skunk

it depends on how you look at it really. . . i was talking about this with a friend, and high school was awesome, just being in class dicking around and not really having anything to worry about.  you had homework but diddn't really need to do it and all dya after class was dedicated to hanging out with friends.  
however once you get to college you have a LOT more time to hang out with friends, but responsibilities start to come because you're older... you need to get a job so you can get money... school is more serious... stuff like that.  

just think about your life as ALWAYS being awesome.  :smiley:

----------


## Replicon

High school was a waste of time, and it wasn't any fun. People who say high school was the best time of their lives just never made anything of themselves after... or something. I feel sorry for them, because they're basically saying the remaining 60 years are all downhill.

My view is that expressed in the movie, Pump Up the Volume (all high schoolers should watch that, btw): High school is the pits, and getting through it is what it's all about. Then, things basically get better.

----------


## CoLd BlooDed

> High school was a waste of time, and it wasn't any fun. People who say high school was the best time of their lives just never made anything of themselves after... or something. I feel sorry for them, because they're basically saying the remaining 60 years are all downhill.



Wow, what a major generalization.  Sounds more to me like you're just bitter about your lack of optimism of the high school atmosphere.   ::wtf::

----------


## Spartiate

General rule of life is that things will get better but not before they get much much worse.

----------


## Bearsy

I agree, Spart... that's why I voted no.


Life right after high school sucks, but once you settle into the swing of things, college pwns HS.

I can't answer after that, cause I'm still in college.

One thing about college, IDK if this goes for everyone, but I have less friends than HS, but they're much more close, loyal and fun to hang with so I like that better... it seems that HS friends were really superficial(not all, by any means, but many) friends, and the ones that stuck around are awesome.

----------


## skunk

> I agree, Spart... that's why I voted no.
> 
> 
> Life right after high school sucks, but once you settle into the swing of things, college pwns HS.
> 
> I can't answer after that, cause I'm still in college.
> *
> One thing about college, IDK if this goes for everyone, but I have less friends than HS, but they're much more close, loyal and fun to hang with so I like that better... it seems that HS friends were really superficial(not all, by any means, but many) friends, and the ones that stuck around are awesome.*



word.. your college friends are the ones you keep for life usually.  i've definitely drifted apart from my friends that went away, but i'm happy with the way things are

----------


## MrBeelzy

My outlook on life has never changed, it's been a blast all the way through. High school was a lot of fun, but it's not like after I graduated everything changed. People never change (individuals have the capacity, but people in general never do), and you're going to face the same bullshit, and meet the same type of cool people in more or less the same frequency throughout life.

You gain some freedoms, but also responsibilities, but it's all the same. As it's been said, life is what you make it, it doesn't matter what 'stage' you are in.

----------


## zekobu

wow i did that badly.

----------


## AlexLou

Drop out now.  

Get your GED and go to community college then whatever college you really want to go to.  That's what I wish I did.  High school is a waste of time and the diploma is worthless.  My friend who dropped out got his baccalaureate at a younger age than I did, and I only spent the usual four years in college.

----------


## Replicon

> Wow, what a major generalization.  Sounds more to me like you're just bitter about your lack of optimism of the high school atmosphere.



It's true that it's a generalization. I'm not bitter at all, just didn't really have a fun time. I've met a few great friends and all, but to think that that's as good as it gets is kind of depressing. And hey, I think every post-high school chapter of my life so far has been better than high school, so I ain't lyin'.

----------


## Dannon Oneironaut

> Drop out now.  
> 
> Get your GED and go to community college then whatever college you really want to go to.  That's what I wish I did.  High school is a waste of time and the diploma is worthless.  My friend who dropped out got his baccalaureate at a younger age than I did, and I only spent the usual four years in college.



I agree with this. I dropped out of high school and went searching for adventure. I haven't looked back and my life has been great. I have had ups and downs. When you are twenty-seven you have to go through your Saturn Return and that lasts till you are around Thirty. It is like a secind puberty. That is why so many rock stars have died at that age. 
At the risk of sounding like an 'age-ist' high school is just the beginning. You are still kids. Not children, but kids. Being in your twenties is a lot of fun if you say no to drama. There is a lot of growing, learning, finding out who you are, partying. Saturn return is hard because before you know it you are 30 and maybe you have some children and you are in between again, like puberty. You don't relate with the twenty-somethings anymore and you don't want to grow up into being thirty-something. But then in your thirties you don't have to go through all the soul-searching and figuring yourself out that you had to do in your teens and twenties.
Just take good care of your health, never say no to love, and travel and meet people and your life will be better and better. really, high school _SUCKS_ !

----------


## Kael Seoras

Well one would hope so, it's a long life after high school. High school is like the end of life's morning, if the rest of the day isn't better than the morning, that's a pretty crappy day.

More freedom after high school for sure  ::D:

----------


## AmazeO XD

Yes, it relaly does get better.

----------


## lagunagirl

> Yes, it relaly does get better.



gah I know about the typo! I dont know how to edit polls  :Sad:

----------


## one3rd

The way I see it, anyone who tells you high school is the best time of your life probably works for Jostens and sells class rings for a living.
The time after high school is your chance to really make something of yourself, have some adventure, really challenge yourself beyond what you though you were capable of.  Go to college, get a job, join the military, seek out something new...or do all four in any order you want.  By age 18, you've got about seven decades (give or take) to do whatever you want.  Don't let four years of drudgery and puberty be the highlight of your life.

----------


## AmazeO XD

> gah I know about the typo! I dont know how to edit polls



oh, thats okay, you'll figure out how to eventaully. 

*LOL CAN U SPOT THE TYPO?!*

----------


## Amethyst Star

> *LOL CAN U SPOT THE TYPO?!*



No.





 :wink2:

----------


## skysaw

I answered "yes," though of course it all depends. When someone says that school is the best time of your life, they don't necessarily mean "the most fun." They mean it's the time when you can make the most of your future.

By the way, school is much more fun when the students _want_ to learn.

----------


## still composed

I think it can...But it's all up to the person and the choices you make after high school. Of course it could be bad...if you made bad decisions...but then you have no one to blame but yourself.

----------


## AmazeO XD

> No.



Well, disregarding the *LOL CAN U SPOT THE TYPO?!*, the typo was "eventaully."

----------


## lagunagirl

yeah, I guess everyone's who's said that life is what you make it or it all depends on your choices is right. It's just that I'm always so excited about getting out of high school and getting to go travel and do things that I really can't do now, but then people say "nah, don't look forward to that, it's more responsability, just enjoy being a kid" 
problem is I can't really _do_ anything as a kid
i can handle responsability, I just want more out of life than looking forward to the weekend or summer vacation because I dont have to be sitting in a classroom

----------


## Original Poster

The true wisdom is that 18-30 is the best time of your life.  After that, you're usually tied to some naggy bitch or a lazy alcoholic by a bunch of little shits.

----------


## NonDualistic

> first adults tell us that it does get better after high school, then they turn around and tell us to enjoy school because it's the best time of our life.



People that say such things, that dwell in dualities such as better or worse, are people who fail to live in the moment.

 Such are caught up in the ideas and thoughts of past or future, so caught up that they end up missing the greatest part of the present moment. We have all been such people at one time or another. Some, if not most, live their whole lives that way, lost in an ocean of thoughts of what could have been and what should be, or might be. Thinking as such, one misses what is here now.

Be here now

Live this moment

Savor it

Glean from it what it has to teach

It will not pass this way again as it is now






> _Posted by Omnius Deus _ 
> The true wisdom is that 18-30 is the best time of your life. After that, you're usually tied to some naggy bitch or a lazy alcoholic by a bunch of little shits.



Truer wisdom yet, is that  the naggy bitch or a lazy alcoholic or a bunch of little shits are really divine masters in disguise. They are your teachers that you should bow down before, for they are driving you towards awakening and realization.
 You have the choice of seeing them as either  the naggy bitch or a lazy alcoholic or a bunch of little shits that you initially take them to be, or seeing them as your teachers pointing out the lessons residing within you. One way of seeing takes you towrds an awakening, the other takes you towards a comatose slumber. The choice in perception is the individuals to make.

----------


## lagunagirl

> The true wisdom is that 18-30 is the best time of your life.  After that, you're usually tied to some naggy bitch or a lazy alcoholic by a bunch of little shits.



are you refering to marriage here? because 1) I dont plan on marrying a lazy alcoholic and 2) that's one of the biggest sterotype generalizations i've seen on the forum! Next you're gonna say we all end up living in a trailer park!

----------


## Original Poster

> are you refering to marriage here? because 1) I dont plan on marrying a lazy alcoholic and 2) that's one of the biggest sterotype generalizations i've seen on the forum! Next you're gonna say we all end up living in a trailer park!



You should be so lucky.

No but its called hyperbole.  The fact is, kids end your life.  Life typically just gets better and better and better as you learn what really matters and what can really make you happy, then some little ones pop out and your committed to them along with someone that you "love" but they haven't made you feel excited in years.

Not to mention people tend to get set in their ways and... boring.  They stop exploring cause they think there's nothing left to explore.

So yeah, high school sucks because you're so insecure and you judge people and they all judge you right back and everybody is drowning inside while hormones just make it all go fucking crazy.  Then you level off, you get a grip on reality, you realize its not about what people think about you but whether or not you're handling your shit that matters.  It could keep getting better and better and better, if one was only willing to keep exploring and hunt out what's exciting, and work really hard to keep healthy relationships with their loved ones.

----------


## CoLd BlooDed

> The fact is, kids end your life.



The fact is that that was an opinion.

 :smiley:

----------


## i make it rain

> You should be so lucky.
> 
> No but its called hyperbole.  The fact is, kids end your life.  Life typically just gets better and better and better as you learn what really matters and what can really make you happy, then some little ones pop out and your committed to them along with someone that you "love" but they haven't made you feel excited in years.
> 
> Not to mention people tend to get set in their ways and... boring.  They stop exploring cause they think there's nothing left to explore.
> 
> So yeah, high school sucks because you're so insecure and you judge people and they all judge you right back and everybody is drowning inside while hormones just make it all go fucking crazy.  Then you level off, you get a grip on reality, you realize its not about what people think about you but whether or not you're handling your shit that matters.  It could keep getting better and better and better, if one was only willing to keep exploring and hunt out what's exciting, and work really hard to keep healthy relationships with their loved ones.




I think marriage or having children at the right time and on purpose does not end your life. If you are too young or accidentally get a girl pregnant, that can end your life. 

And it isn't that married people hate excitment. It is that as you get older, you start looking for stability over excitment. And I think having kids is more exciting than clubbing or whatever you define excitment as. Both because biologically, you are pushed into reproducing and psychologically for doing something worthwhile that actually means something. Then in terms of "learning what really matters", having a kid does that more of that than college. If marriage/child bearing sucks that bad why do people keep doing it?

Back to the original point of the thread, I HOPE life after high school is better. In junior high, all the adults said how awesome high school is. and I HATED every part of it. So now all the adults are saying college is the best time of your life. So I am in kind of a boy who cried wolf opinion right now. (I am 18 and going off to college in 3 months.)

----------

